# Awfs18 & Hegner Quick Clamp



## Kierri (5 Nov 2014)

*Sigh*

So the Hegner Quick Clamp (knurled knob jobby) arrived today and confused me. Firstly, it is the same size as my Axm clamps - yay. But... If I slot the blade in so it's touching the internal bearing, the clamp does not tighten. It looks different from the Axm, which has open slot lines on both faces of the clamp, putting the blade just under the bolt, it tightens as both clamp sides come together. The Hegner clamp only has one face with a continue slotted line and the other face has a few mm - but it does not tighten as the other side is solid metal with no continuous slit. The inky way I can get the clamp together, is by inserting the blade between the clamp and the bolt itself, rather than under the bolt. 

Is this correct? Something doesn't seem right. 

Thanks

Kierri x Frustrated


----------



## Bryan Bennett (6 Nov 2014)

Hi Kierri have got a Hegner or the Awfs18?.If you have a Hegner the knob on top of the top arm holds the Quickclamp in place,then the Knurled knob when tightened holds the blade.Is the Awfs18,the clone of the Hegner?,if you only have the clamps that you change from pinned blades to use pinless blades I don't think that the Hegner Quickclamp will be of any use.
To use the Quickclamp it must be held by a screw on the top of it,I am sure that I am right in saying this.I have been known to be wrong sometimes. :wink: 

Bryan


----------



## Kierri (6 Nov 2014)

Hiya Bryan,

I must not have been clear or used the wrong terms. I have an Axminster AWFS18 & I bought the Hegner quick blade changing knurled knob clamp that sits in the arm bracket - not the converter. To make pierce work easier and to prevent using an Allen key all the time. But the actual clamp that tightens against the blade, is different from my Axminster. On the Ax, you slip the blade between the clamp teeth just under the bolt and tighten the hex bolt to clamp the blade in place. But on the Hegner clamp, when I do the same, it doesn't tighten against the blade. It only does so when the blade has the clamp on one side and the bolt on the other. 

Sense make it does?

K


----------



## finneyb (6 Nov 2014)

Kerri,

The AWFS18 is a clone of the Hegner and from others on this site the quick clamp does work with the AWFS18 - I have the saw but not the quick clamp.

Can't quite grasp your description of the problem. But as I understand it the Hegner clamp only replaces the bolt and allen key ie you still need the blade clamps to hold the blade. 

Also, the blade clamp only has a thread on one side of the clamp, ie the side furthest away from the bolt head. Do you need to turn the blade clamp around so that the thread is on the opposite side to the knurled knob/bolt head.

Brian


----------



## Kierri (6 Nov 2014)

I'm obviously not explaining myself properly  

The top clamp that holds the blade on the Axminster has two slits, one on the back and one on the front - enabled tightening. On the Hegner top clamp only one side has a slit, the back side only has about 2mm. The knurled knob will not in itself fit into the hole on the Ax clamp and so comes with its own top clamp that is different. 

Would pictures help?


----------



## scrimper (6 Nov 2014)

Pictures might help as it's difficult to understand what the problem is.

With a normal clamp the slot goes all the way through where the blade fits, the clamping (allen) screw does not clamp on the blade it merely closes and tightens the gap where the blade lies. With the quick clamp the back of the slot is solid to allow easy location of the blade but in this case the blade has to go higher in the clamp where it is held in place using the clamp bolt with the large Knurled knob. 

(In the ordinary clamp the clamp itself tightens up to hold the blade. In the quick clamp the clamp itself does not move together to hold the blade the knurled knob bolt presses directly onto the blade itself.)


----------



## Kierri (6 Nov 2014)

Ah ha! Thank you, Scrimper. That is exactly what I wanted to know. The knob arrived with no instructions and when I checked the online Hegner saw manual, it didn't explain it properly. I just wanted to know if you bolt was to clamp the blade or if they had sent me a dodgy clamp that wasn't supposed to be solid. 

I like how it comes with a little sent on top, so the top knob nestles sweetly. 

Thank you for explaining and for all other help offered. It will indeed make it an awful lot easier to thread the blade. I'll let you know how I get on. 

Sorry to be a pain!

Kierri xxx


----------



## scrimper (6 Nov 2014)

Once you have used the quick clamp you will never bother with the other type again! It is indispensable IMHO.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (6 Nov 2014)

Hi Kierri Pleased that you have been sorted,I only use the Quickclamp when doing internal cuts.I use standard clamps when doing the external cuts,which I am certain that is what most of us do. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## scrimper (6 Nov 2014)

Bryan Bennett":yypusejz said:


> Hi Kierri Pleased that you have been sorted,I only use the Quickclamp when doing internal cuts.I use standard clamps when doing the external cuts,which I am certain that is what most of us do. :roll:



I always use the Quick clamp, I don't see any disadvantage of doing so?


----------



## Kierri (7 Nov 2014)

Thanks guys! After doing a practice blade change, I will most definitely using the quick clamp always... I honestly do not see how you could not use it, it simplifies everything and has made scrolling all the more enjoyable - by a mile. I wouldn't have thought something so simple would make such a big change, but honestly, all you guys were right. I can. It envisage my new scrolling life without it. 

Thank you - it was worth waiting for. 

Xx


----------



## scrimper (7 Nov 2014)

So glad you are happy with it, I was a bit worried yesterday when you were a tad unsure about it especially as many of us recommended it. b


----------



## Bryan Bennett (7 Nov 2014)

John I am almost certain that a while ago a reason was given why the Quickclamp should not be used other than for internal cuts.I am sure that I am not dreaming,probably another member will remember.I have been known to be wrong quite often. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## scrimper (7 Nov 2014)

Bryan Bennett":k7gbck9x said:


> John I am almost certain that a while ago a reason was given why the Quickclamp should not be used other than for internal cuts.I am sure that I am not dreaming,probably another member will remember.I have been known to be wrong quite often. :roll:
> 
> Bryan



The suggestion was that the top knurled knob was tightened down on the quick clamp keeping it tight in the holder and thus spoiling the true parallel action, however I never do the knob down tightly I leave it loose enough to allow the clamp to move with the action yet tight enough to stay in place when blade changing. The recent quick clamp is said to have built in rotating surfaces which are said to correct the parallel action when the bolt is tightened down. 

Other than that I don't know any other reason but would be interested if there was one? I had my quick clamp when I bought the Hegner back in 1999 and have never used anything other than the quick clamp.


----------

